# Farewell Sweden.....



## 2aguy

I just found this commentary on the destruction of Swedish culture by their political elites..........

Blog: Goodbye, Sweden


----------



## SassyIrishLass

It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....


----------



## 2aguy




----------



## william the wie

SassyIrishLass said:


> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....



They still do.


----------



## Roudy

That's what Obalahblah and his cronies want to do to the US.


----------



## Political Junky

2aguy said:


>


Anyone know who that old Fascist is? He makes no attempt to be open minded.


----------



## Roudy

^^^^^^
Someone who's telling the truth?


----------



## Blackrook

Political Junky said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who that old Fascist is? He makes no attempt to be open minded.
Click to expand...

Open minded to what?  Rape?

I get the impression that you don't think before you post.


----------



## TheOldSchool

This thread is interesting because we get to see how American idiots are pretending that they know anything about Sweden.

Fascinating.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

No more meatballs? Does this mean the end of IKEA?


----------



## Blackrook

Liberalism is a suicidal.  That is why liberals support abortion, so that they can continue to be childless.


----------



## Baron

2aguy said:


> I just found this commentary on the destruction of Swedish culture by their political elites..........
> 
> Blog: Goodbye, Sweden



The sad truth is all countries run by socialist severely damaged or almost dead.


----------



## indiajo

Political Junky said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who that old Fascist is? He makes no attempt to be open minded.
Click to expand...



Yes. A Brit. Pat Condell. Openly Gay.

If you weren't a bloody idiot you've could have found out that by one click by yourself.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Sweden: Muslim Refugees Can Be Listed as "Children" If They Don't Look Over 40*
* I've heard of extended childhood, but this is ridiculous. *
December 29, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






I've heard of extended childhood, but this is ridiculous.

Every time you hear talking points about the Muslim migrants being widows, orphans and children, remember how low the bar is set. If you're under 40, you too can be a child.

This revelation comes in Ingrid Carlqvist's regular roundup of insanity in Sweden at Gatestone all of which is worth reading and much of which will make you feel like Alice stepping into a lefty wonderland where ISIS is up and sanity is down.

...

Now most normal people can look at a 39 year old and determine that he isn't a child. But Swedish leftists live in an imaginary world in which this just isn't possible. Still they are discriminating unfairly against all the 50 and 60 year old children out there who also deserve to be taken in and put on permanent welfare.

And when a system can't even decide if a 40-year-old is a child, what are the odds it can figure out if he's a terrorist?

Sweden: Muslim Refugees Can Be Listed as "Children" If They Don't Look Over 40


----------



## Katzndogz

It's better than the US.  We consider men with graying hair and beards children if they claim to be 17 year old dreamers.


----------



## BINABINA

SassyIrishLass said:


> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....


Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings


SassyIrishLass said:


> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....


----------



## BINABINA

American_Jihad said:


> *Sweden: Muslim Refugees Can Be Listed as "Children" If They Don't Look Over 40*
> * I've heard of extended childhood, but this is ridiculous. *
> December 29, 2015
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of extended childhood, but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Every time you hear talking points about the Muslim migrants being widows, orphans and children, remember how low the bar is set. If you're under 40, you too can be a child.
> 
> This revelation comes in Ingrid Carlqvist's regular roundup of insanity in Sweden at Gatestone all of which is worth reading and much of which will make you feel like Alice stepping into a lefty wonderland where ISIS is up and sanity is down.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now most normal people can look at a 39 year old and determine that he isn't a child. But Swedish leftists live in an imaginary world in which this just isn't possible. Still they are discriminating unfairly against all the 50 and 60 year old children out there who also deserve to be taken in and put on permanent welfare.
> 
> And when a system can't even decide if a 40-year-old is a child, what are the odds it can figure out if he's a terrorist?
> 
> Sweden: Muslim Refugees Can Be Listed as "Children" If They Don't Look Over 40


Ingrid Carlqvist spewing her usual lie,vile and hate.....said earlier this year that 250000 refugees will enter Sweden, almost the end of August, and less that 20000 have come


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BINABINA said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LOL @ "socialist" democracy


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
Click to expand...

Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
Click to expand...

What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is interesting because we get to see how American idiots are pretending that they know anything about Sweden.
> 
> Fascinating.




We know something about Communists and traitors. We have you as an example.


----------



## Hossfly

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
Click to expand...

A hell of a lot better than the Islamic countries of Europe, especially Islamic Scandanavia.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Roudy said:


> [
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.



They invented the meatball.

And press-board furniture that has 75,000 peaces and must be assembled by the consumer...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
Click to expand...


Shush...or we'll stick a boot up your ass


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
Click to expand...

Those Islamic Scandinavian States cultural attributes are because they take sauna baths all naked and then jump in the snow. Made my pecker shrink up when I did it in Finland. No thanks!


----------



## Roudy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They invented the meatball.
> 
> And press-board furniture that has 75,000 peaces and must be assembled by the consumer...
Click to expand...

They drive cars, use cell phones and computers and the Internet, use electricity, watch TV,  listen to the radio, fly planes, etc.  and then put the US 55th in "Global culture and contribution". Yup.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BINABINA said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Social democracy is code for socialism. Plus, you don't have subsidized underclass wreaking havoc the way Americans do.


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
Click to expand...

Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
Click to expand...

What warm part of Sweden do you visit in the winter?


----------



## BINABINA

Hossfly said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hell of a lot better than the Islamic countries of Europe, especially Islamic Scandanavia.
Click to expand...

.............Get flucked Wussie turd


----------



## BINABINA

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What warm part of Sweden do you visit in the winter?
Click to expand...

Mind your own plucking business turd


----------



## Hossfly

BINABINA said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hell of a lot better than the Islamic countries of Europe, especially Islamic Scandanavia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .............Get flucked Wussie turd
Click to expand...



​


----------



## Hossfly

BINABINA said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What warm part of Sweden do you visit in the winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mind your own plucking business turd
Click to expand...



​


----------



## skye

Goodbye Sweden....... 

And this is one of the saddest goodbyes of all...Sweden.

Europe  falling like a house of cards....one  country after another....to the Dark Age of Islam.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago the left praised Sweden as a socialist utopia. Guess not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
Click to expand...


US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".

Our Ten Contributions to Civilization


----------



## Roudy

skye said:


> Goodbye Sweden.......
> 
> And this is one of the saddest goodbyes of all...Sweden.
> 
> Europe  falling like a house of cards....one  country after another....to the Dark Age of Islam.


On the bright side next year's Volvo will be Halal and come with a prayer rug in the trunk.


----------



## guno

Blackrook said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who that old Fascist is? He makes no attempt to be open minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open minded to what?  Rape?
> 
> I get the impression that you don't think before you post.
Click to expand...

so you agree with him?


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hell of a lot better than the Islamic countries of Europe, especially Islamic Scandanavia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .............Get flucked Wussie turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

That's an old one, this is a more recent scan of his brain:


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not SOCIALIST.......a social democracy.......the goodest country in the World..........The Good Country - Overall Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
Click to expand...

You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. That site is a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:

Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets







And then this:

U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High

ODS HOME PAGE

http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to an American down at 21st Place it would be.............sucks doesnt it to find the Greatest country in the World is just a load of crap
> 
> 
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
Click to expand...

OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "cultural / global contribution" does Sweden provide that puts them in third place? And all those other countries contribute less than the US?   Ha ha ha.  The site is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
Click to expand...

The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL
Click to expand...

Shut up with you Yankie we are best attitude, Sweden has never ever been threatened by Germany or Russia, and not being in NATO we get no protection from the Mighty USA, weare quite capable of defendng ourselves, as we have much better fighters than the USA, asis Always proven when we are invited to take partin NATO games over Norway, now shut the fuck up Yankie now all turd


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. *The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL*
Click to expand...


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justlike the USA is a joke.........at 53rd Place in "cutural and global contribution"........far far too high,even gor your Yankie turds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago.* The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution*? LOL
Click to expand...

The USA did not defeat Nazi Germany, stop Reading your crappy lies and dis-information, go play with your dick


----------



## WheelieAddict

Found the Fascist thread. They are always trying to make things sound horrible, outrageous! so you will join their "nationalist" movement. Too bad Sweden, Germany, USA, etc. aren't buying your garbage.


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> US is by far the most contributing and humanitarian country in the world.  Currently it is funding the UN and related agencies and NATO.  Most if not not all the inventions and discoveries used by modern civilization have been produced by the US and in a CAPITALIST system.  Next time you turn on your lights, or go on the Internet, remember to say "God bless America".
> 
> Our Ten Contributions to Civilization
> 
> 
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up with you Yankie we are best attitude, Sweden has never ever been threatened by Germany or Russia, and not being in NATO we get no protection from the Mighty USA, weare quite capable of defendng ourselves, as we have much better fighters than the USA, asis Always proven when we are invited to take partin NATO games over Norway, now shut the fuck up Yankie now all turd
Click to expand...

US soldiers and money saved Europe twice.  That is a fact.  

Now, remove your foot from your mouth gently:

Russia's foreign minister warns Sweden against joining NATO


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been Reading the funnies havent you, my Little indoctrinated turd......the USA funds the UNHCR with about $30 bn......about $93 per capita, and Sweden donates $6.5bn about $660 per capita.......one of thehighest donators in the World........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up with you Yankie we are best attitude, Sweden has never ever been threatened by Germany or Russia, and not being in NATO we get no protection from the Mighty USA, weare quite capable of defendng ourselves, as we have much better fighters than the USA, asis Always proven when we are invited to take partin NATO games over Norway, now shut the fuck up Yankie now all turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US soldiers and money saved Europe twice.  That is a fact.
> 
> Now, remove your foot from your mouth gently:
> 
> Russia's foreign minister warns Sweden against joining NATO
Click to expand...

The USA helped in the wars against Germany............HELPED you Little arrogant piece of shit


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Eat this, 'etard:
> 
> Top Ten Providers of Assessed Contributions to UN Budgets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this:
> 
> U.S. Funding of the United Nations Reaches All-Time High
> 
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> http://www.unrwa.org/sites/default/files/2015_donors_ranking_overall.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up with you Yankie we are best attitude, Sweden has never ever been threatened by Germany or Russia, and not being in NATO we get no protection from the Mighty USA, weare quite capable of defendng ourselves, as we have much better fighters than the USA, asis Always proven when we are invited to take partin NATO games over Norway, now shut the fuck up Yankie now all turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US soldiers and money saved Europe twice.  That is a fact.
> 
> Now, remove your foot from your mouth gently:
> 
> Russia's foreign minister warns Sweden against joining NATO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA helped in the wars against Germany............HELPED you Little arrogant piece of shit
Click to expand...

Helped?  No, you ignorant fuck, America SAVED Europe from the Nazis, then rebuilt it from the ashes using U$$$ money (also known as the Marshal Plan), and then again saved Europe's a$$ once again from the imperilistic Soviet Union.  So in essence, if not for the Americans, if you wouldn't be speaking German you would certainly be speaking Russian now.

For all the tough talk it's funny how the arrogant cowards always come running to America to save their asses, only this time we won't be able to save you from the invading IslamoNazi's or Russians, you're on your own Sven.

Swedes pissing in their pants:

"Currently, Sweden is an EU member but has chosen not to be a NATO member, opting to instead retain its policy of military non-alliance that it pursued during the Cold War.

The crisis in Ukraine, however, seems to have changed attitudes in Sweden, as a poll in September found that 41 percent of Swedes favored NATO membership, while 39 percent remained against it.

Lavrov spoke to Swedish newspaper _Dagens Nyheter,_ with the transcript of his interviews being published by Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as is its policy. He was asked about NATO’s increased security measures, in light of war in eastern Ukraine and Russia’s annexation of Crimea."


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK,so the USAs figures are $3.8bn, population 322 million...... per capita........$11.80, Swedens figures $550000000, pop 9800000.....per capita.....$56.00..................Ha Ha Ha......Ha ha ha ha ha! Eat this, retard:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up with you Yankie we are best attitude, Sweden has never ever been threatened by Germany or Russia, and not being in NATO we get no protection from the Mighty USA, weare quite capable of defendng ourselves, as we have much better fighters than the USA, asis Always proven when we are invited to take partin NATO games over Norway, now shut the fuck up Yankie now all turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US soldiers and money saved Europe twice.  That is a fact.
> 
> Now, remove your foot from your mouth gently:
> 
> Russia's foreign minister warns Sweden against joining NATO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA helped in the wars against Germany............HELPED you Little arrogant piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helped?  No, you ignorant fuck, America SAVED Europe from the Nazis, then rebuilt it from the ashes using U$$$ money (also known as the Marshal Plan), and then again saved Europe's a$$ once again from the imperilistic Soviet Union.  So in essence, if not for the Americans, if you wouldn't be speaking German you would certainly be speaking Russian now.
> 
> For all the tough talk it's funny how the arrogant cowards always come running to America to save their asses, only this time we won't be able to save you from the invading IslamoNazi's or Russians, you're on your own Sven.
> 
> Swedes pissing in their pants:
> 
> "Currently, Sweden is an EU member but has chosen not to be a NATO member, opting to instead retain its policy of military non-alliance that it pursued during the Cold War.
> 
> The crisis in Ukraine, however, seems to have changed attitudes in Sweden, as a poll in September found that 41 percent of Swedes favored NATO membership, while 39 percent remained against it.
> 
> Lavrov spoke to Swedish newspaper _Dagens Nyheter,_ with the transcript of his interviews being published by Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as is its policy. He was asked about NATO’s increased security measures, in light of war in eastern Ukraine and Russia’s annexation of Crimea."
Click to expand...

You have been busy Reading u on Sweden, the Marshall aid plan........sure it was US Money, untouched at home by the war.........but it was not given freely, they were LOANS, to be paid back with interest, and the very final payment, from more than a dozen countries was from the UK in 2006........and what Lavrov says it rtly true, but Sweden will NEVER join NATO, there is no need to, we have protected ourselves from  Russia and the USA, ever since 1945.......


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN and all these international organizations including NATO wouldn't even be existing if it weren't for the US, moron.  So not only would the national language of Sweden be German starting about 70 years ago, but it would have also changed Russian about 40 years ago. The US literally defeated the Nazis, rebuilt Western Europe, kept a strong military force and missile system there to deter the Soviets from invading for 60 years, and then finally defeated the Soviets.  Europe today EXISTS because of the US.  How is that for a contribution? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up with you Yankie we are best attitude, Sweden has never ever been threatened by Germany or Russia, and not being in NATO we get no protection from the Mighty USA, weare quite capable of defendng ourselves, as we have much better fighters than the USA, asis Always proven when we are invited to take partin NATO games over Norway, now shut the fuck up Yankie now all turd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US soldiers and money saved Europe twice.  That is a fact.
> 
> Now, remove your foot from your mouth gently:
> 
> Russia's foreign minister warns Sweden against joining NATO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA helped in the wars against Germany............HELPED you Little arrogant piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helped?  No, you ignorant fuck, America SAVED Europe from the Nazis, then rebuilt it from the ashes using U$$$ money (also known as the Marshal Plan), and then again saved Europe's a$$ once again from the imperilistic Soviet Union.  So in essence, if not for the Americans, if you wouldn't be speaking German you would certainly be speaking Russian now.
> 
> For all the tough talk it's funny how the arrogant cowards always come running to America to save their asses, only this time we won't be able to save you from the invading IslamoNazi's or Russians, you're on your own Sven.
> 
> Swedes pissing in their pants:
> 
> "Currently, Sweden is an EU member but has chosen not to be a NATO member, opting to instead retain its policy of military non-alliance that it pursued during the Cold War.
> 
> The crisis in Ukraine, however, seems to have changed attitudes in Sweden, as a poll in September found that 41 percent of Swedes favored NATO membership, while 39 percent remained against it.
> 
> Lavrov spoke to Swedish newspaper _Dagens Nyheter,_ with the transcript of his interviews being published by Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as is its policy. He was asked about NATO’s increased security measures, in light of war in eastern Ukraine and Russia’s annexation of Crimea."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been busy Reading u on Sweden, the Marshall aid plan........sure it was US Money, untouched at home by the war.........but it was not given freely, they were LOANS, to be paid back with interest, and the very final payment, from more than a dozen countries was from the UK in 2006........and what Lavrov says it rtly true, but Sweden will NEVER join NATO, there is no need to, we have protected ourselves from  Russia and the USA, ever since 1945.......
Click to expand...

So the US did rebuild Europe with its own money, and has spent billions keeping a massive troop presence running almost 70 years to protect Europe.  

And what have Swedes done?  Nothing, other than appeasing the Nazis and then the Soviets.  That's their history of cowardice in a nutshell.  And now they're pissing in their pants worried if they're next on Russia's hit list.  Which is why over 41% want to join NATO and they definitely would, if not for Russia's threats.


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up with you Yankie we are best attitude, Sweden has never ever been threatened by Germany or Russia, and not being in NATO we get no protection from the Mighty USA, weare quite capable of defendng ourselves, as we have much better fighters than the USA, asis Always proven when we are invited to take partin NATO games over Norway, now shut the fuck up Yankie now all turd
> 
> 
> 
> US soldiers and money saved Europe twice.  That is a fact.
> 
> Now, remove your foot from your mouth gently:
> 
> Russia's foreign minister warns Sweden against joining NATO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA helped in the wars against Germany............HELPED you Little arrogant piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helped?  No, you ignorant fuck, America SAVED Europe from the Nazis, then rebuilt it from the ashes using U$$$ money (also known as the Marshal Plan), and then again saved Europe's a$$ once again from the imperilistic Soviet Union.  So in essence, if not for the Americans, if you wouldn't be speaking German you would certainly be speaking Russian now.
> 
> For all the tough talk it's funny how the arrogant cowards always come running to America to save their asses, only this time we won't be able to save you from the invading IslamoNazi's or Russians, you're on your own Sven.
> 
> Swedes pissing in their pants:
> 
> "Currently, Sweden is an EU member but has chosen not to be a NATO member, opting to instead retain its policy of military non-alliance that it pursued during the Cold War.
> 
> The crisis in Ukraine, however, seems to have changed attitudes in Sweden, as a poll in September found that 41 percent of Swedes favored NATO membership, while 39 percent remained against it.
> 
> Lavrov spoke to Swedish newspaper _Dagens Nyheter,_ with the transcript of his interviews being published by Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as is its policy. He was asked about NATO’s increased security measures, in light of war in eastern Ukraine and Russia’s annexation of Crimea."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been busy Reading u on Sweden, the Marshall aid plan........sure it was US Money, untouched at home by the war.........but it was not given freely, they were LOANS, to be paid back with interest, and the very final payment, from more than a dozen countries was from the UK in 2006........and what Lavrov says it rtly true, but Sweden will NEVER join NATO, there is no need to, we have protected ourselves from  Russia and the USA, ever since 1945.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the US did rebuild Europe with its own money, and has spent billions keeping a massive troop presence running almost 70 years to protect Europe.
> 
> And what have Swedes done?  Nothing, other than appeasing the Nazis and then the Soviets.  That's their history of cowardice in a nutshell.  And now they're pissing in their pants worried if they're next on Russia's hit list.  Which is why over 41% want to join NATO and they definitely would, if not for Russia's threats.
Click to expand...

So why has the US spent billions in EU countries, IF NOT for their own winnings, Most NATO countriesare obliged to buyYankie crap……...not forgetting that the USA must have its snottu nose in everybodies affairs……...true Sweden did sell iron ore to Germany and also to Great Britain as well as selling ball bearings thru SKF……..the worlds biggest manufacturer of ball bearings THEN and NOW……..perhaps you hadforgotten that the USA was inbed with Hitler in the late 30s and right up until Dec 1941, when Hitler pulled the chain on the USA, all the big boys were there Prescott Bush and long long list of Hitler lovers, the USAs history of cowardice……….41% in a newspaper poll, your should have seen how they loaded the questions……...but that still leave 59%………...who did not vote YES, and Russia and Sweden are on very good speaking terms, stop reading the US made up drivel


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> US soldiers and money saved Europe twice.  That is a fact.
> 
> Now, remove your foot from your mouth gently:
> 
> Russia's foreign minister warns Sweden against joining NATO
> 
> 
> 
> The USA helped in the wars against Germany............HELPED you Little arrogant piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helped?  No, you ignorant fuck, America SAVED Europe from the Nazis, then rebuilt it from the ashes using U$$$ money (also known as the Marshal Plan), and then again saved Europe's a$$ once again from the imperilistic Soviet Union.  So in essence, if not for the Americans, if you wouldn't be speaking German you would certainly be speaking Russian now.
> 
> For all the tough talk it's funny how the arrogant cowards always come running to America to save their asses, only this time we won't be able to save you from the invading IslamoNazi's or Russians, you're on your own Sven.
> 
> Swedes pissing in their pants:
> 
> "Currently, Sweden is an EU member but has chosen not to be a NATO member, opting to instead retain its policy of military non-alliance that it pursued during the Cold War.
> 
> The crisis in Ukraine, however, seems to have changed attitudes in Sweden, as a poll in September found that 41 percent of Swedes favored NATO membership, while 39 percent remained against it.
> 
> Lavrov spoke to Swedish newspaper _Dagens Nyheter,_ with the transcript of his interviews being published by Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as is its policy. He was asked about NATO’s increased security measures, in light of war in eastern Ukraine and Russia’s annexation of Crimea."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been busy Reading u on Sweden, the Marshall aid plan........sure it was US Money, untouched at home by the war.........but it was not given freely, they were LOANS, to be paid back with interest, and the very final payment, from more than a dozen countries was from the UK in 2006........and what Lavrov says it rtly true, but Sweden will NEVER join NATO, there is no need to, we have protected ourselves from  Russia and the USA, ever since 1945.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the US did rebuild Europe with its own money, and has spent billions keeping a massive troop presence running almost 70 years to protect Europe.
> 
> And what have Swedes done?  Nothing, other than appeasing the Nazis and then the Soviets.  That's their history of cowardice in a nutshell.  And now they're pissing in their pants worried if they're next on Russia's hit list.  Which is why over 41% want to join NATO and they definitely would, if not for Russia's threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why has the US spent billions in EU countries, IF NOT for their own winnings, Most NATO countriesare obliged to buyYankie crap……...not forgetting that the USA must have its snottu nose in everybodies affairs……...true Sweden did sell iron ore to Germany and also to Great Britain as well as selling ball bearings thru SKF……..the worlds biggest manufacturer of ball bearings THEN and NOW……..perhaps you hadforgotten that the USA was inbed with Hitler in the late 30s and right up until Dec 1941, when Hitler pulled the chain on the USA, all the big boys were there Prescott Bush and long long list of Hitler lovers, the USAs history of cowardice……….41% in a newspaper poll, your should have seen how they loaded the questions……...but that still leave 59%………...who did not vote YES, and Russia and Sweden are on very good speaking terms, stop reading the US made up drivel
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.

Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA helped in the wars against Germany............HELPED you Little arrogant piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> Helped?  No, you ignorant fuck, America SAVED Europe from the Nazis, then rebuilt it from the ashes using U$$$ money (also known as the Marshal Plan), and then again saved Europe's a$$ once again from the imperilistic Soviet Union.  So in essence, if not for the Americans, if you wouldn't be speaking German you would certainly be speaking Russian now.
> 
> For all the tough talk it's funny how the arrogant cowards always come running to America to save their asses, only this time we won't be able to save you from the invading IslamoNazi's or Russians, you're on your own Sven.
> 
> Swedes pissing in their pants:
> 
> "Currently, Sweden is an EU member but has chosen not to be a NATO member, opting to instead retain its policy of military non-alliance that it pursued during the Cold War.
> 
> The crisis in Ukraine, however, seems to have changed attitudes in Sweden, as a poll in September found that 41 percent of Swedes favored NATO membership, while 39 percent remained against it.
> 
> Lavrov spoke to Swedish newspaper _Dagens Nyheter,_ with the transcript of his interviews being published by Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as is its policy. He was asked about NATO’s increased security measures, in light of war in eastern Ukraine and Russia’s annexation of Crimea."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been busy Reading u on Sweden, the Marshall aid plan........sure it was US Money, untouched at home by the war.........but it was not given freely, they were LOANS, to be paid back with interest, and the very final payment, from more than a dozen countries was from the UK in 2006........and what Lavrov says it rtly true, but Sweden will NEVER join NATO, there is no need to, we have protected ourselves from  Russia and the USA, ever since 1945.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the US did rebuild Europe with its own money, and has spent billions keeping a massive troop presence running almost 70 years to protect Europe.
> 
> And what have Swedes done?  Nothing, other than appeasing the Nazis and then the Soviets.  That's their history of cowardice in a nutshell.  And now they're pissing in their pants worried if they're next on Russia's hit list.  Which is why over 41% want to join NATO and they definitely would, if not for Russia's threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why has the US spent billions in EU countries, IF NOT for their own winnings, Most NATO countriesare obliged to buyYankie crap……...not forgetting that the USA must have its snottu nose in everybodies affairs……...true Sweden did sell iron ore to Germany and also to Great Britain as well as selling ball bearings thru SKF……..the worlds biggest manufacturer of ball bearings THEN and NOW……..perhaps you hadforgotten that the USA was inbed with Hitler in the late 30s and right up until Dec 1941, when Hitler pulled the chain on the USA, all the big boys were there Prescott Bush and long long list of Hitler lovers, the USAs history of cowardice……….41% in a newspaper poll, your should have seen how they loaded the questions……...but that still leave 59%………...who did not vote YES, and Russia and Sweden are on very good speaking terms, stop reading the US made up drivel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.
> 
> Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.
Click to expand...


Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helped?  No, you ignorant fuck, America SAVED Europe from the Nazis, then rebuilt it from the ashes using U$$$ money (also known as the Marshal Plan), and then again saved Europe's a$$ once again from the imperilistic Soviet Union.  So in essence, if not for the Americans, if you wouldn't be speaking German you would certainly be speaking Russian now.
> 
> For all the tough talk it's funny how the arrogant cowards always come running to America to save their asses, only this time we won't be able to save you from the invading IslamoNazi's or Russians, you're on your own Sven.
> 
> Swedes pissing in their pants:
> 
> "Currently, Sweden is an EU member but has chosen not to be a NATO member, opting to instead retain its policy of military non-alliance that it pursued during the Cold War.
> 
> The crisis in Ukraine, however, seems to have changed attitudes in Sweden, as a poll in September found that 41 percent of Swedes favored NATO membership, while 39 percent remained against it.
> 
> Lavrov spoke to Swedish newspaper _Dagens Nyheter,_ with the transcript of his interviews being published by Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as is its policy. He was asked about NATO’s increased security measures, in light of war in eastern Ukraine and Russia’s annexation of Crimea."
> 
> 
> 
> You have been busy Reading u on Sweden, the Marshall aid plan........sure it was US Money, untouched at home by the war.........but it was not given freely, they were LOANS, to be paid back with interest, and the very final payment, from more than a dozen countries was from the UK in 2006........and what Lavrov says it rtly true, but Sweden will NEVER join NATO, there is no need to, we have protected ourselves from  Russia and the USA, ever since 1945.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the US did rebuild Europe with its own money, and has spent billions keeping a massive troop presence running almost 70 years to protect Europe.
> 
> And what have Swedes done?  Nothing, other than appeasing the Nazis and then the Soviets.  That's their history of cowardice in a nutshell.  And now they're pissing in their pants worried if they're next on Russia's hit list.  Which is why over 41% want to join NATO and they definitely would, if not for Russia's threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why has the US spent billions in EU countries, IF NOT for their own winnings, Most NATO countriesare obliged to buyYankie crap……...not forgetting that the USA must have its snottu nose in everybodies affairs……...true Sweden did sell iron ore to Germany and also to Great Britain as well as selling ball bearings thru SKF……..the worlds biggest manufacturer of ball bearings THEN and NOW……..perhaps you hadforgotten that the USA was inbed with Hitler in the late 30s and right up until Dec 1941, when Hitler pulled the chain on the USA, all the big boys were there Prescott Bush and long long list of Hitler lovers, the USAs history of cowardice……….41% in a newspaper poll, your should have seen how they loaded the questions……...but that still leave 59%………...who did not vote YES, and Russia and Sweden are on very good speaking terms, stop reading the US made up drivel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.
> 
> Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""
Click to expand...

Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will take the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.

But why go there?  Islamists have already invaded and conquered the cowards.


----------



## BINABINA

Actuall the USAs military spending is not all that much per capita,and its only 3.3% of GDP

*Per capita spending[edit]*
*Rank* *Country* *Amount in USD$*
1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Saudi Arabia 6,909[6]
2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Singapore 2,385
3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Israel 1,882
4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


United States 1,859
5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Kuwait 1,289
6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Norway 1,245
7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Greece 1,230
8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


United Kingdom 1,066
9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


France 977
10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Bahrain 912
11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Australia 893
12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Brunei 866
13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Luxembourg 809
14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Denmark 804
15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Netherlands 759


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been busy Reading u on Sweden, the Marshall aid plan........sure it was US Money, untouched at home by the war.........but it was not given freely, they were LOANS, to be paid back with interest, and the very final payment, from more than a dozen countries was from the UK in 2006........and what Lavrov says it rtly true, but Sweden will NEVER join NATO, there is no need to, we have protected ourselves from  Russia and the USA, ever since 1945.......
> 
> 
> 
> So the US did rebuild Europe with its own money, and has spent billions keeping a massive troop presence running almost 70 years to protect Europe.
> 
> And what have Swedes done?  Nothing, other than appeasing the Nazis and then the Soviets.  That's their history of cowardice in a nutshell.  And now they're pissing in their pants worried if they're next on Russia's hit list.  Which is why over 41% want to join NATO and they definitely would, if not for Russia's threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why has the US spent billions in EU countries, IF NOT for their own winnings, Most NATO countriesare obliged to buyYankie crap……...not forgetting that the USA must have its snottu nose in everybodies affairs……...true Sweden did sell iron ore to Germany and also to Great Britain as well as selling ball bearings thru SKF……..the worlds biggest manufacturer of ball bearings THEN and NOW……..perhaps you hadforgotten that the USA was inbed with Hitler in the late 30s and right up until Dec 1941, when Hitler pulled the chain on the USA, all the big boys were there Prescott Bush and long long list of Hitler lovers, the USAs history of cowardice……….41% in a newspaper poll, your should have seen how they loaded the questions……...but that still leave 59%………...who did not vote YES, and Russia and Sweden are on very good speaking terms, stop reading the US made up drivel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.
> 
> Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will the the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Piss off Little yankie jerk


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the US did rebuild Europe with its own money, and has spent billions keeping a massive troop presence running almost 70 years to protect Europe.
> 
> And what have Swedes done?  Nothing, other than appeasing the Nazis and then the Soviets.  That's their history of cowardice in a nutshell.  And now they're pissing in their pants worried if they're next on Russia's hit list.  Which is why over 41% want to join NATO and they definitely would, if not for Russia's threats.
> 
> 
> 
> So why has the US spent billions in EU countries, IF NOT for their own winnings, Most NATO countriesare obliged to buyYankie crap……...not forgetting that the USA must have its snottu nose in everybodies affairs……...true Sweden did sell iron ore to Germany and also to Great Britain as well as selling ball bearings thru SKF……..the worlds biggest manufacturer of ball bearings THEN and NOW……..perhaps you hadforgotten that the USA was inbed with Hitler in the late 30s and right up until Dec 1941, when Hitler pulled the chain on the USA, all the big boys were there Prescott Bush and long long list of Hitler lovers, the USAs history of cowardice……….41% in a newspaper poll, your should have seen how they loaded the questions……...but that still leave 59%………...who did not vote YES, and Russia and Sweden are on very good speaking terms, stop reading the US made up drivel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.
> 
> Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will the the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off Little yankie jerk
Click to expand...

And the dirty little secret here is that "Bina" isn't even a Swedish name. It's middle eastern and Muslim. You must be one of the invaders.


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why has the US spent billions in EU countries, IF NOT for their own winnings, Most NATO countriesare obliged to buyYankie crap……...not forgetting that the USA must have its snottu nose in everybodies affairs……...true Sweden did sell iron ore to Germany and also to Great Britain as well as selling ball bearings thru SKF……..the worlds biggest manufacturer of ball bearings THEN and NOW……..perhaps you hadforgotten that the USA was inbed with Hitler in the late 30s and right up until Dec 1941, when Hitler pulled the chain on the USA, all the big boys were there Prescott Bush and long long list of Hitler lovers, the USAs history of cowardice……….41% in a newspaper poll, your should have seen how they loaded the questions……...but that still leave 59%………...who did not vote YES, and Russia and Sweden are on very good speaking terms, stop reading the US made up drivel
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.
> 
> Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will the the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off Little yankie jerk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the dirty little secret here is that "Bina" isn't even a Swedish name. It's middle eastern and Muslim. You must be one of the invaders.
Click to expand...

So what does binabina mean, cleaver dickhead


----------



## BINABINA

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.
> 
> Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will the the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off Little yankie jerk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the dirty little secret here is that "Bina" isn't even a Swedish name. It's middle eastern and Muslim. You must be one of the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does binabina mean, cleaver dickhead
Click to expand...

.....

and ROUDY is a nickname for a fucking twat


----------



## BINABINA

How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.  Sure.  Do you know how much it costs to maintain a force of almost 180,000 battle ready troops, fighter planes, bombers, and missile system in the heart of Europe to protect it for over 70 years?  Take a wild guess, knucklehead. The reason Europeans were able to rebuild and are so advanced is because the US provided peace, security, and stability for over 70 years at no charge, and Europeans didn't have to spend half their budgets on the military, national defense, and wars.
> 
> Is that contribution listed in your stupid list?  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will the the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off Little yankie jerk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the dirty little secret here is that "Bina" isn't even a Swedish name. It's middle eastern and Muslim. You must be one of the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does binabina mean, cleaver dickhead
Click to expand...

Bina in both Arabic and Farsi have to do with sight or vision, Muslim invader freeloader in Sweden. 

What does Bina (Muslim Arabic Name) mean?


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power


Great.  Now you deal in irrelvant conspiracy garbage. What a surprise.


----------



## Roudy

I wonder where that Mooslem invader ran off to?  Well to be fair it can also be a European Latin name, but they got it from the previous Arabic Islamic invasions into Europe.  

http://www.wordsense.eu/bina/


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you sure are blowing you American made trumpet.........so why does the USA have armed military in 182 sovereign countries across the World..........OH an by the way, Sweden is not one of the 182, we can look afterorselvesand have done so for 200 yrs with joining in any armed conflicts, but we are prepared to cleanup after the Dirty slimy deeds done by the USA and her ""allies""
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will the the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off Little yankie jerk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the dirty little secret here is that "Bina" isn't even a Swedish name. It's middle eastern and Muslim. You must be one of the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does binabina mean, cleaver dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bina in both Arabic and Farsi have to do with sight or vision, Muslim invader freeloader in Sweden.
> 
> What does Bina (Muslim Arabic Name) mean?
Click to expand...

Its the name of my pet toad, but then I Think of you, so I have changed it to Donald


----------



## Roudy

BINABINA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sweden can sure take care of itself.  It will the the Russians two days to conquer them.  If it's raining make it three and in case of snow make it four.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off Little yankie jerk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the dirty little secret here is that "Bina" isn't even a Swedish name. It's middle eastern and Muslim. You must be one of the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does binabina mean, cleaver dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bina in both Arabic and Farsi have to do with sight or vision, Muslim invader freeloader in Sweden.
> 
> What does Bina (Muslim Arabic Name) mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the name of my pet toad, but then I Think of you, so I have changed it to Donald
Click to expand...

Pet toad?  Is that your lover?  Ha ha.


----------



## BINABINA

Roudy said:


> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINABINA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off Little yankie jerk
> 
> 
> 
> And the dirty little secret here is that "Bina" isn't even a Swedish name. It's middle eastern and Muslim. You must be one of the invaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what does binabina mean, cleaver dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bina in both Arabic and Farsi have to do with sight or vision, Muslim invader freeloader in Sweden.
> 
> What does Bina (Muslim Arabic Name) mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the name of my pet toad, but then I Think of you, so I have changed it to Donald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pet toad?  Is that your lover?  Ha ha.
Click to expand...

And what is your lover a big fat pig, like Drumpf........bet you would like to hump him, they say he pays well


----------



## Roudy

Are you still confused if you're man or donkey?


----------



## Manonthestreet

*GENEVA, Feb. 13, 2017 —* In a statement that has gone viral on Twitter and Facebook, UN Watch, a non-governmental human rights NGO in Geneva, expressed disappointment that Sweden’s self-declared “first feminist government in the world”sacrificed its principles and betrayed the rights of Iranian women as Trade Minister Ann Linde and other female members walked before Iranian President Rouhani on Saturday wearing Hijabs, Chadors, and long coats, in deference to Iran’s oppressive and unjust modesty laws which make the Hijab compulsory — despite Stockholm’s promise to promote “a gender equality perspective” internationally, and to adopt a “feminist foreign policy” in which “equality between women and men is a fundamental aim.”

In doing so, Sweden’s female leaders ignored the recent appeal by Iranian women’s right activist Masih Alinejad who urgedEuropeans female politicians “to stand for their own dignity” and to refuse to kowtow to the compulsory Hijab while visiting Iran.
https://www.unwatch.org/walk-shame-swedens-first-feminist-government-don-hijabs-iran/
remember when they said more women in govt was the answer


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Are you still confused if you're man or donkey?


Who's the sock@Roudy ?


----------



## Dschrute3

The Globalist Elites want their New World Order. They've been working on it for at least a hundred years. Destroying individual nations' cultures and sovereignty, is their most important objective. Sweden will now suffer violent chaos. The Globalist Elites need chaos. Because out of chaos, comes their New World Order.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still confused if you're man or donkey?
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the sock@Roudy ?
Click to expand...

Not sure, but the smell is familiar.


----------



## Challenger

Political Junky said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who that old Fascist is? He makes no attempt to be open minded.
Click to expand...


Pat Condell, he's a whack job who hates all religions, he's just ranting about Muslims at the moment, as opposed to Christians a few years ago and Jewish people a few years before that. Just go to You tube and type in Pat Condell, you'll find hundreds of his rants about one thing or another


----------



## American_Jihad

*Sweden's Fatuous Feminists*
* They're tigresses when confronting Trump, but meek in the face of real misogyny. *
February 17, 2017
Bruce Bawer





So here's twenty-first-century Western feminism in a nutshell. Earlier this month, after the White House released a photograph of Donald Trump signing a presidential order in the presence of several male appointees, Isabella Lovin, the Deputy Prime Minister of Sweden, put out a picture of herself signing a climate-change law in the company of other top female officials. Plainly, the photo was meant as a defiant statement of proud womanhood in the face of the world's leading threat to female equality and dignity – the new man in the Oval Office. Indeed, the current Swedish government, in which the cabinet consists of twelve men and twelve women, has proclaimed itself to be “the world's first feminist government.” Buzzfeed's article about this triumphant moment carried the headline: “Did The Swedish Government Just Epically Troll Donald Trump With This All-Woman Photo?”

But what a difference a couple of weeks can make. The other day a four-man, eleven-woman Swedish delegation traveled to Tehran to ink a trade deal with the mullahs. Throughout the visit, the women, led by Trade Minister Ann Linde, wore hijabs, plus long, shapeless coats obviously selected for maximum “modesty.” One photograph, which shows the female members of the Swedish delegation striding past Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, is wonderfully illuminating: in their postures, in their facial expressions, these women's defiance in response to big, bad, evil Trump is nowhere in evidence. They're all wearing dark pants. The woman whose face we can see the best is the very picture of meekness and obeisance. The look on her face might well be that of a humble, pious, provincial nun about to be introduced to the Pope. Her right hand is on her chest, a signal that Rouhani need not worry that she might try to shake his hand. Another picture shows Linde herself clearly bowing to an Iranian official. The “world's first feminist government,” which “epically troll[ed]” Trump, thus effectively communicated to Iran – and the entire Muslim world – a message of submission that could hardly have been improved upon. UN Watch quite rightly dubbed it a “walk of shame.”

In Sweden, of course, every properly brought up man or woman knows that it's virtuous to thumb your nose at the U.S. president and equally virtuous to bow and scrape to terrorism-supporting imams. But a picture says a thousand words, and the images of those female officials sporting hijabs in Iran proved to be too much even for a lot of otherwise hardy Swedish stomachs. The leader of the Liberal Party worried aloud that the pictures would empower “conservative forces in our suburbs” (in other words, religious Muslims). Linde offered the “excuse” that the hijabs worn by her delegation were actually designed in Sweden. Get it? While signing a trade deal, they were modeling Swedish products intended for use by docile females! As Norway's document.no website commented: “We see the contours of a new Swedish export success: Feminist government facilitates the export of hijabs to Iran.” (By the way, it turns out that when a female Norway official, Ingvil Smines Tybring-Gjedde, was scheduled to visit Iran in December and was told she'd have to wear a hijab, she refused – and canceled the trip.)

...

Of course, after all these years, it's clear to everyone that the lesson Muslim freeloaders are learning isn't that Swedes are virtuous but that they're world-class saps. It should also be obvious to Swedes that all too many of the people they're helping have nothing but the deepest contempt for their country, and that, unless all this nonsense is stopped (and put into reverse) very dramatically and very fast, they'll bring about its downfall.

But it's hard for a true believer to give up on a religion. And I'm not talking about Islam. I'm talking about that lethal faith known as Swedish do-gooderism.

Sweden's Fatuous Feminists


----------



## Challenger

It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Challenger said:


> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".


If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.


----------



## Dschrute3

American_Jihad said:


> *Sweden's Fatuous Feminists*
> * They're tigresses when confronting Trump, but meek in the face of real misogyny. *
> February 17, 2017
> Bruce Bawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's twenty-first-century Western feminism in a nutshell. Earlier this month, after the White House released a photograph of Donald Trump signing a presidential order in the presence of several male appointees, Isabella Lovin, the Deputy Prime Minister of Sweden, put out a picture of herself signing a climate-change law in the company of other top female officials. Plainly, the photo was meant as a defiant statement of proud womanhood in the face of the world's leading threat to female equality and dignity – the new man in the Oval Office. Indeed, the current Swedish government, in which the cabinet consists of twelve men and twelve women, has proclaimed itself to be “the world's first feminist government.” Buzzfeed's article about this triumphant moment carried the headline: “Did The Swedish Government Just Epically Troll Donald Trump With This All-Woman Photo?”
> 
> But what a difference a couple of weeks can make. The other day a four-man, eleven-woman Swedish delegation traveled to Tehran to ink a trade deal with the mullahs. Throughout the visit, the women, led by Trade Minister Ann Linde, wore hijabs, plus long, shapeless coats obviously selected for maximum “modesty.” One photograph, which shows the female members of the Swedish delegation striding past Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, is wonderfully illuminating: in their postures, in their facial expressions, these women's defiance in response to big, bad, evil Trump is nowhere in evidence. They're all wearing dark pants. The woman whose face we can see the best is the very picture of meekness and obeisance. The look on her face might well be that of a humble, pious, provincial nun about to be introduced to the Pope. Her right hand is on her chest, a signal that Rouhani need not worry that she might try to shake his hand. Another picture shows Linde herself clearly bowing to an Iranian official. The “world's first feminist government,” which “epically troll[ed]” Trump, thus effectively communicated to Iran – and the entire Muslim world – a message of submission that could hardly have been improved upon. UN Watch quite rightly dubbed it a “walk of shame.”
> 
> In Sweden, of course, every properly brought up man or woman knows that it's virtuous to thumb your nose at the U.S. president and equally virtuous to bow and scrape to terrorism-supporting imams. But a picture says a thousand words, and the images of those female officials sporting hijabs in Iran proved to be too much even for a lot of otherwise hardy Swedish stomachs. The leader of the Liberal Party worried aloud that the pictures would empower “conservative forces in our suburbs” (in other words, religious Muslims). Linde offered the “excuse” that the hijabs worn by her delegation were actually designed in Sweden. Get it? While signing a trade deal, they were modeling Swedish products intended for use by docile females! As Norway's document.no website commented: “We see the contours of a new Swedish export success: Feminist government facilitates the export of hijabs to Iran.” (By the way, it turns out that when a female Norway official, Ingvil Smines Tybring-Gjedde, was scheduled to visit Iran in December and was told she'd have to wear a hijab, she refused – and canceled the trip.)
> 
> ...
> 
> Of course, after all these years, it's clear to everyone that the lesson Muslim freeloaders are learning isn't that Swedes are virtuous but that they're world-class saps. It should also be obvious to Swedes that all too many of the people they're helping have nothing but the deepest contempt for their country, and that, unless all this nonsense is stopped (and put into reverse) very dramatically and very fast, they'll bring about its downfall.
> 
> But it's hard for a true believer to give up on a religion. And I'm not talking about Islam. I'm talking about that lethal faith known as Swedish do-gooderism.
> 
> Sweden's Fatuous Feminists



Leftist Globalists are a weak confused bunch. They don't do what's right, they instead do what they feel is Politically Correct. It's very rare to see a Leftist Woman criticizing the Muslim World for its awful treatment of women. In other words, it's fashionable and PC to criticize a Donald Trump, but it's very difficult and not so PC to criticize Muslim treatment of women. Like i said, they're weak and confused.


----------



## Dschrute3

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
Click to expand...


They can't. They're cuckold Leftists. They won't stand up to awful Muslim treatment of women. They're weak and confused. It's much easier and PC for them to attack a Donald Trump. Cuckold Leftists have very little credibility.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> Goodbye Sweden.......
> 
> And this is one of the saddest goodbyes of all...Sweden.
> 
> Europe  falling like a house of cards....one  country after another....to the Dark Age of Islam.



  And the worst part is it's all intentional.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Dschrute3 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't. They're cuckold Leftists. They won't stand up to awful Muslim treatment of women. They're weak and confused. It's much easier and PC for them to attack a Donald Trump. Cuckold Leftists have very little credibility.
Click to expand...

It's because they're logic challenged. Never allow a lefty to count your money.


----------



## Challenger

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
Click to expand...

What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Challenger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
Click to expand...

Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.


----------



## Dschrute3

Let's be honest, Sweden is full of Leftist Cuckold white people. It's not PC to acknowledge that, but it is the truth. Many in Western Europe and the US are beginning to see that it's their Leftist White Cuckolds who are doing so much damage to their nations. 

You can't begin to fix things, until you understand what the problem is. If you don't get the Leftist White Cuckolds under control, your nation is likely doomed. It is what it is.


----------



## Challenger

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
Click to expand...


Yeah, right, whatever...

In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:

People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.

— Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:

The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.

— William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10

Women in Iran - Wikipedia


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Challenger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Another brainwashed lefty who keeps trying to prove that going from bad to worse is improvement.


----------



## Challenger

Yeah, right, whatever...The Good Country - Overall Rankings

"Sweden has topped a poll as the best ‒ or “goodest” ‒ country when it comes to serving the interests of its people while avoiding damaging impacts to other nations and the environment."


----------



## xyz

Nils Bildt, the "Swedish security expert" on Fox News, is actually an immigrant who has a criminal record in the USA:

Analysis | Who is Nils Bildt? Swedish ‘national security advisor’ interviewed by Fox News is a mystery to Swedes


----------



## Lastamender

Challenger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Wow, you are full of it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sweden is a lot safer than the US.Sort out your own murder and rape problems before pointing the finger elsewhere.


----------



## Challenger

Lastamender said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you are full of it.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Meane

Challenger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.


----------



## Challenger

Meane said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law in Iran that women should cover their hair, it seems you are advocating that Swedish politicians and diplomats should break the laws of the country they are trying to do business with? Anyone in business (including Donald Trump) will tell you that sometimes you have to do what's necessary to finalise a deal. It has nothing whatsoever to do with "feminism".
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.
Click to expand...


No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.


----------



## Meane

Challenger said:


> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they stood on principle they would have sent surrogates. Instead they're hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.
Click to expand...

I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.


----------



## Challenger

Meane said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What principle? Don't wear headscarves is now a principle?
> 
> 
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.
Click to expand...


See my note on "all revolutions..." above. The Shah was no better, hence the revolution in the first place.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Challenger said:


> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not acquiescing to the forced treatment of being considered cattle is principle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my note on "all revolutions..." above. The Shah was no better, hence the revolution in the first place.
Click to expand...

So you think going from bad to worse is improvement?


----------



## Challenger

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, whatever...
> 
> In Europe and the United States there is a pervasive stereotype about women in Iran and the Islamic World in general. They are perceived as helpless victims of a patriarchal system that oppresses and enslaves them. This image is reinforced through superficial observations of female dress, and outdated stories of female treatment in Islamic nations.[116]:10 Such distorted perspective was criticized by Ayatollah Khomeini, who argued:
> 
> People say that for instance in Islam women have to go inside the house and lock themselves in. This is a false accusation. In the early years of Islam women were in the army, they even went to battlefields. Islam is no opposed to universities. It opposes corruption in the universities; it opposes backwardness in the universities; it opposes colonial universities. Islam has nothing against universities. Islam empowers women. It puts them next to men. They are equals.
> 
> — Ruhollah Khomeini[108]:37
> No place in the Islamic World today has been more stigmatized for its alleged poor treatment of women than Iran. However, stereotypes of Iranian women promulgated in the West are hopelessly out of date. They ignore the extraordinary efforts that women have made on their own behalf to improve their lives. These efforts range from simple choices in clothing to more dramatic life choices in family composition, education, and career.[116]:149–150 According to William O. Beeman:
> 
> The most surprising development for me was the clear impression that, contrary to American belief, women in the Islamic Republic were better off in many respects than they were under the Pahlavi regime. Moreover, their condition has continued to improve. Women have always had a strong role in Iranian life. Their prominent and often decisive participation in public political movements has been especially noteworthy. Brave and often ruthlessly pragmatic, women have been more than willing to take to the streets in a good public cause throughout modern Iranian history. The Islamic Republic has made a special point of emphasizing women's equality in education, employment, and politics as a matter of national pride. Although women have served in the Iranian legislature and as government ministers since the 1950s, there are more women in the current parliament than ever served under the Pahlavi regime. Iranian women may actually be in the vanguard in the Islamic World. As their progress becomes better known, they are sure to inspire others to pursue their dreams. The New Islamic Woman is a reality, and will undoubtedly be a force to reckon with in the future.
> 
> — William O. Beeman (2005)[116]:151–152
> Distorted perceptions about foreign women are also common inside Iran itself, where American and Western women are frequently seen as commodified objects of male desire. Although both Iranian and Western views are inaccurate, these images that frequently give the two peoples one of the most potent views of the other.[116]:10
> 
> Women in Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my note on "all revolutions..." above. The Shah was no better, hence the revolution in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think going from bad to worse is improvement?
Click to expand...


Depends on who you ask; some Iranians see it that way, others think the revolution was an improvment on the Shah's regime. If the USA had left things alone in 1953, at least the Iranian people would have decided their own future by themselves.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Challenger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my note on "all revolutions..." above. The Shah was no better, hence the revolution in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think going from bad to worse is improvement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who you ask; some Iranians see it that way, others think the revolution was an improvment on the Shah's regime. If the USA had left things alone in 1953, at least the Iranian people would have decided their own future by themselves.
Click to expand...

Too bad there was this pesky thing called the Cold War that Iran apologists conveniently overlook with their ignorant bias.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Challenger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're quoting Ayatollah Khomeini. He never was.. Well considerate about human rights. He's a liar. Not that there wouldn't be some truth in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my note on "all revolutions..." above. The Shah was no better, hence the revolution in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think going from bad to worse is improvement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who you ask; some Iranians see it that way, others think the revolution was an improvment on the Shah's regime. If the USA had left things alone in 1953, at least the Iranian people would have decided their own future by themselves.
Click to expand...

And the rest of the world has to deal with how much things got worse for them as a result.
Going from bad to worse is not improvement.


----------



## Challenger

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm citing the wikipedia article, "Women in Iran" which also cites a Professor of Anthropology. Ayatollah Khomeini is much misunderstood in the West, especially by Americans who still see him as the "demonic mullah" who kept Americans hostage. All revolutions have never been particularly considerate about "human rights" which are, after all, a Western invention.
> 
> 
> 
> I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my note on "all revolutions..." above. The Shah was no better, hence the revolution in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think going from bad to worse is improvement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who you ask; some Iranians see it that way, others think the revolution was an improvment on the Shah's regime. If the USA had left things alone in 1953, at least the Iranian people would have decided their own future by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the rest of the world has to deal with how much things got worse for them as a result.
> Going from bad to worse is not improvement.
Click to expand...


Tell that to the CIA. In 1953 Iran was a comparatively liberal democracy until the people decided to take control of their own natural resources. That was too much for the USA so they installed their own puppet...until he decided the people were right in 1953 and wanted to take control of Iran's natural resources so the USA dropped him and allowed the revolution to succeed and finaly the people took control over their own natural resources. If things have gotten "worse" the USA only has itself to blame. just one of the many "triumphs" of foreign policy from the "leader of the free world".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Challenger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see him as the demon who got some 30,000 people hanged in 1988. Political prisoners. Children caught on the street sharing political fliers. Arrested, forgot to release, hanged ..well, since the rest of them are, the prisons are overcrowded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my note on "all revolutions..." above. The Shah was no better, hence the revolution in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think going from bad to worse is improvement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who you ask; some Iranians see it that way, others think the revolution was an improvment on the Shah's regime. If the USA had left things alone in 1953, at least the Iranian people would have decided their own future by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the rest of the world has to deal with how much things got worse for them as a result.
> Going from bad to worse is not improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the CIA. In 1953 Iran was a comparatively liberal democracy until the people decided to take control of their own natural resources. That was too much for the USA so they installed their own puppet...until he decided the people were right in 1953 and wanted to take control of Iran's natural resources so the USA dropped him and allowed the revolution to succeed and finaly the people took control over their own natural resources. If things have gotten "worse" the USA only has itself to blame. just one of the many "triumphs" of foreign policy from the "leader of the free world".
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm aware of all that, left wing hack.
Again, you're suggesting that going from bad to worse is improvement and you conveniently discount that pesky little cold war thing.


----------

